# Cat#3



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

hopefully I will have a few more today.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, some nice fur on that one also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice kitty!! way to go.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Good looking cat!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good going man! Keep nailing em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat DG What area of AZ are you trapping ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice cat DG What area of AZ are you trapping ?


The area with the cats of course Don!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> The area with the cats of course Don!


What he said! ha ha ha ha ha. an area with a lot of gray bobcats. hopefully the new line I put out down the road from this one a few miles will have the same type of cats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good catch DG---its got that please let me go look on its face.lol.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I just wish the Tom that would do the job would go into the cage. Ive had NADA for the a while and its getting old. Have been having rain for the past several days now. I got out and re-lured all my sets today, only to hear that there is more rain supposed to come in tomorrow. . . . RIDICULOUS!!! this is the desert! OH well more playing in the mud for me. . .


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great. I got a trapping license this year and haven't made a set yet. Sad about that


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice pics DG. Nice job on the cats! Congrats


----------

